# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Enchi?

## Orlandoflor

Just wondering if this is a enchi it is being offered to me in a trade. Well to me it looks like an enchi and I believe it is one just wondering what all you folks think of it.

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

It is an enchi. Little low on the color side but very nice reduced pattern. I can still see the color on the side coming in a little. He looks good size and he'd definitely have some value.

----------

_Orlandoflor_ (02-23-2011)

----------


## LadyOhh

Yep. That is an Enchi.

----------

_Orlandoflor_ (02-23-2011)

----------


## Tidus10

What makes an enchi An enchi?

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

I think if you see enough pictures of enchi ball pythons you'll get the idea. Basically, a quality enchi is both a pattern and color morph. It has reduced pattern and high yellow sides, with an overall almost greenish bronze color. By itself it may not be the most fantastic morph but the combos it creates are spectacular. I'm a huge fan!  Here's a yearling of mine:

----------


## Orlandoflor

Here is another pic hope this helps

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

No more pictures really needed. It's an enchi. He has very low side color and overall pretty dark but that is your decision. What's the trade if you don't mind me asking? If you see the yearling in my picture, she will have a lot higher yellow sides when she's that old. Here is my opinion. A quality enchi should produce quality offspring. I find the enchi morph being very wide range of quality and top quality sells with the enchis. A buyer is going to look for both reduced pattern and color when making a purchase. Lower quality enchis don't sell the best. Low end male hatchlings can sell for as low as $200 shipped or lower, when a high end female sells for as high as $500-650. I think there are a lot more people looking to get a good deal on a morph and sacrifice quality in the process. It creates a lot of average looking animals within the market. So many buyers lowball saying well I got this morph at this price... Well the fact of the matter even though they are the same morph, there is a huge difference. That means higher price tag. 

The enchi you are showing in the pics, IMO is fringe average. That's my opinion. He does have good size, but your offspring won't appeal to everyone. Just the people trying to save a buck. See where I'm going with this?

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

Ya know, after looking at the pics, he isn't below average by any means. He is actually pretty nice. Reduced pattern spotless enchis are pretty tough to find. They brown out with age so he's actually better quality than I was giving him credit for. PM me your trade and Ill be happy to discuss my opinion. I'm a SoCal guy so I want the best for my guys.

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

As others have said, definitely an Enchi. He looks spot-on like one I had a few months ago. I bought her _almost_ sight-unseen (picture wasn't the greatest), thought she wasn't quite pretty enough to want to keep her in my breeding program, and traded her off ... Enchis are one of those morphs that I am very, VERY picky about.

That having been said, I agree with majorleague that it isn't THE worst -- no "squinting" on that one; it looks like an Enchi at first glance. It isn't a "screamer" with the yellow, though, and that's what I like in my Enchis. Still, I've seen Enchis that you could tell were _technically_ Enchis, but that really just looked exactly like banded normals with a slightly different side pattern and head markings.

I realized I've been calling it a "he," but you actually haven't said the gender ... I think if it is a female, she isn't THAT bad of an addition if you've got a VERY high-colored, bright yellow male to pair her with. (If female Enchis were everywhere, like pastels, I'd probably say to pass, but I know how hard it is to find ANY female Enchis, let alone good ones. You can always hold back the best of her female offspring to replace her down the road.) If it's a male, though, I have to say I'd definitely pass -- males  spread their genes around a lot more than females, so I wouldn't want to use a male that wasn't, at minimum, a "great" or "excellent" grade example of his morph.

(I know that was way more than you were asking, but ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

(Side note: Nice Enchi, majorleague!  :Smile:  )

----------


## digizure

Is this a high quality enchi?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Is this a high quality enchi?


You would probably get more attention and answers by posting your own thread instead of bumping back an old one with your question  :Wink:

----------


## digizure

True. I was trying to help minimize threads. Ha. Thanks for the suggestion.

----------

